# Genetic definition



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I know that black and white animals are often called anery or axanthic, but which is which. One is lack of yellow, the other is lack of brown/red. I have two snakes and both were sold as the same morph (anery), however Im beginning to think I have two snakes of differeng morphs. It is entirely possible for them to be the same morph but at opposing ends of their spectrum.

One of these snakes is striking black and white, whereas the other is browny, and the white is also darker than the other one.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry I can't answer your first question. Anery corns do come in slightly different shades, I have a lovely female and I used to own a male aswell but he looked a lot different. Post some pics and someone will be able to help you.


----------



## Carla-Marie (Mar 5, 2010)

Axanthic is black and white, lacking in any other pigment. 

Anerythristic snakes generally lack the red, orange and yellow pigment leaving a snake that is mostly black, grey and brown. Anery snakes lack the protein erythrin.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Axanthic = Lacking Xanthin, the yellow pigment.
Anerythristic = Lacking Erythrin, the red pigment.

Not all axanthics will be black and white, lacking all other pigment - axanthic royal pythons develop brown tones as they age.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

and Amelanistic lack Melanin (Black Pigment)


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

If its a ksb we are talking here, then compare them to royals in terms of the fade out. Some line bred axanthic royals hold colour really well because they have been selected for it, others brown out a lot sooner.

Mainly down to line breeding, you will always get good and bad in the litter colour wise. Select the cleanest looking ones and use them in the future.

However I have noticed a gender difference in ksb's with the smaller males keeping the stunning black colour longer and the females tending to brown out more.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

oakelm said:


> If its a ksb we are talking here, then compare them to royals in terms of the fade out. Some line bred axanthic royals hold colour really well because they have been selected for it, others brown out a lot sooner.
> 
> Mainly down to line breeding, you will always get good and bad in the litter colour wise. Select the cleanest looking ones and use them in the future.
> 
> However I have noticed a gender difference in ksb's with the smaller males keeping the stunning black colour longer and the females tending to brown out more.


 
I had thought about age making a difference, however the female has always been this colour. She hasnt changed since i bought her.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Here are the two snakes in question. As i said, the female hasnt changed colour. She is an 06 I think. The smaller male is 09.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/438544-sand-boas-13.html#post6698856


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Mujician said:


> Here are the two snakes in question. As i said, the female hasnt changed colour. She is an 06 I think. The smaller male is 09.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/438544-sand-boas-13.html#post6698856


The female is pretty much what I expect an adult to look like, have known some females to brown at a year old, how old was she when you got her?
Another anery female that is brown like yours









But the male is lovely and crisp, be nice to see what he ages like.

But like everything colours can be line bred for one trait or another, you could split your line and work on the two extremes.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, but the thing I find strange is I bred her, to a male het snow last year. I didnt even get anerys. I know it takes time to prove out hets etc, and its also possible hes not het for anery. I did get albino babies from that pairing last year. So the reason for thinkong they are different morphs is because of the lack of anery babies last year. Thanks for your input.


----------

